# [installation]configurer l'accès internet (résolu)

## Kevin57

Bonsoir,

J'ai un souci pour installer gentoo amd64 sur mon nouvel ordinateur : je n'arrive pas à me connecter à internet.

Ma carte ethernet est une realtek RTL8111/8168B. Au chargement du liveDVD (le plus récent trouvé sur le site officiel de gentoo), le driver r8169 se charge automatiquement, ifconfig reconnait l'interface, mais pas moyen de me connecter. L'outil net-setup eth0 ne renvoie pas d'erreur, dhcpcd renvoie un time out. J'ai essayé avec wicd-curses, il me dit "unknown chipset".

J'ai trouvé un driver sur internet, mais je ne parviens pas à le compiler, l'erreur retournée est que le FS est en read-only. 

J'ai contourné en mettant l'instantané et le stage3 sur une clé usb en pensant qu'ensuite, je pourrais compiler le driver en chrootant dans l'environnement, mais ça ne marche pas non plus car le dossier /lib/modules n'existe pas.

Donc là j'en suis à l'étape où je dois mettre à jour portage et installer les sources, mais sans internet je ne sais pas comment faire. Je me tourne donc vers vous dans l'espoir que vous saurez mieux que moi. Merci d'avance pour votre aide précieuse, ça fait des heures que je tourne en rond...

Kevin57

----------

## man in the hill

Salut

Tu peux installer une gentoo avec n'importe quel livecd (avec la bonne arch bien sur) mais je te conseillerais sytemrescue basé sur gentoo avec des noyaux très récent. C'est un seul livecd ou tu peux lancer un noyau 32bit par default ou un 64bit (rescue64)

----------

## Kevin57

Merci, mais le problème c'est que je n'ai aucun graveur sous la main... J'ai essayé de mettre systemrescue sur une clé usb mais je n'y arrive pas. Cependant, j'ai essayé avec une ancienne version de systemrescue (d'il y a un an je pense) et ça ne marche pas mieux pour internet...

Edit : mea culpa, je m'y étais mal pris. J'avais oublié de sélectionner "Amorçable" dans cfdisk pour que systemrescue soit amorçable depuis la clé usb. C'est corrigé, et j'ai internet donc je peux poursuivre l'installation! Merci!

----------

